# Early 50's IBM lighting control



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rube Goldberg would be proud!


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Goose134,

Thanx for the beautiful pictures of some nice work, always welcome. Reworked an early IBM computer room once. Similar goofy engineering as your lighting controller. Turned a normal 120/208/3 install into a real cluster! We would have used a 12x12 box, ended up being a bodaceious monster. We get paid, but still makes you go "Humm . . ." Do not bite the hand . . .!

480,

Thought I was old!

If you remember ole' Rube, you probably remember the word 'gimcrack', and 'never set your storage battery on the concrete'. Always on a piece of wood . . .

Best Holiday Wishes


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> 480,
> 
> Thought I was old!
> 
> ...


'Course, in my day, we called 'em *Layden jars*......:laughing:


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Upstaged again !

And of course you remember the phrase "the first liar don't stand a chance".

Best Holiday Wishes


----------

